# The Hoarders House, Worcestershire, Dec '12.



## perjury saint (Jan 6, 2013)

*The Hoarders House
New Years Eve​*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
*Popped along to the hoarders house new years eve morning as I'd only previously taken photos of the cars and wanted to see if anything could be salvaged, photo wise, in the house.
Cant post car pictures here, so heres a few pix from the house which has certainly seen better days!
Still, a mooch is a mooch eh?​*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~













































*Thanks for looking...​*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 6, 2013)

Did you see the floor?


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 6, 2013)

Great! I love the 'phones!


----------



## skankypants (Jan 6, 2013)

The model of the chapel still on the window ledge upstairs?was there a week before yourself...still a good mooch about even now...


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 6, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Did you see the floor?



*Ha! Its like a big trash sponge eh!! It was almost impossible takin pix downstairs, couldnt keep me tripod still... *


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 6, 2013)

skankypants said:


> The model of the chapel still on the window ledge upstairs?was there a week before yourself...still a good mooch about even now...



*Yep, still there...*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 6, 2013)

Great shots there PS! It's a cracking little place, although it's a shame that things are getting trashed there all the time... those cars are alot worse now I think! (Been quite a bit over the past few months)

Cheers for posting them up dude!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 6, 2013)

lovely shots, looks like a great mooch


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 6, 2013)

Great pictures, real hard to get pictures in this place .


----------



## Ratters (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice one 

I never bothered taking any photos inside the house when I went.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 6, 2013)

looking forward to this little fella soon, great pics  

L x


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 7, 2013)

So much to see,thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerm IX (Jan 7, 2013)

Loved this. I'm a sucker for a hoarder house.


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice images, looks an interesting site.


----------

